# stupid funny pictureS?



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone have stupid funny forum/thread pictures?


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

it's cute


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Oswald rockin' it with his band


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

microbe said:


> anyone have stupid funny forum/thread pictures?


lol that's a great one.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Argo said:


> Oswald rockin' it with his band


 :lol


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

WhyMe888 said:


> it's cute


 :lol i love it. i'm going to set it as my background


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

My great-grandpappy


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

how do you post pictures? :hide


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

tewstroke said:


> how do you post pictures? :hide


Click "post a reply", click the "Img" button, insert the link to the file, and then click "Img" button again.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.funlol.com/pictures/gentleman-or-pervert.html


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

tewstroke,

If you take off the at each end, it will work, since it's a complete address. :)

By the way, I say mostly a Pervert. :lol

[quote]My great-grandpappy[/quote] Awww. Now that's a family photo to treasure!


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

That, and your sig. I don't know if it was intentional, but man, what a combination. :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

^ :rofl


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

FailureGene said:


> That, and your sig. I don't know if it was intentional, but man, what a combination. :lol


Oh man, I didn't notice that! :lol


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Slightly old...


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

WTF was the Burger King sign actually supposed to say? Does that mean it is a croissant with a hole in the middle? BTW, $254 sounds awfully expensive for a croissant.


----------



## lstein89 (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

Hopefully some have the same brand of humor as I do....


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

To go with the Ceiling Cat pic:


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Argo said:


> To go with the Ceiling Cat pic:


aww, poor kitten. 

hmm... God's minions look like Klondike bars :lol


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Clessa said:


> Hopefully some have the same brand of humor as I do....


 :lol

I do.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Betcha can't eat just one...










Get in line :b


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Images borrowed from b3ta.com. To my shame, I can't remember who made them...


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

This gives me all of the glee:









by this guy/gal:


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel it's time to dust this thread off and share some more silly pictures!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't know if this one was posted before but...


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Argo said:


> Oswald rockin' it with his band


I haven't laughed so hard in a while :lol :lol :lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

lol "the ducks in the bathroom are not mine".


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Apparently, no one likes funny pictures as much as I do. That's ok. I like them enough for everyone!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Get it? Get it? Get it?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Gangsta squirrels.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

You'll get this if you played FFVII


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

​


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Judi said:


> You'll get this if you played FFVII


I dont think sephiroth will be a Yaoi spokes person for much longer looking like that :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

best cat picture ever









best dog picture ever









best cat gif ever









not the best but pretty funny bear picture


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Madison_Rose said:


> Get it? Get it? Get it?


Am i missing something here? Kiss members wearing berets? Am i that slow?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

sprinter said:


> I don't know if this one was posted before but...


Lol Ronald Mcdonald not as nice as he seems! I always had a misstrust of clowns....You never know what they are hiding behind all that makeup!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

gaz said:


> Am i missing something here? Kiss members wearing berets? Am i that slow?


French KISS, I think?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone (Can't remember who, sorry whoever you are. ) posted this in a thread here on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Teeheehee I would love myself forever if I ever got the courage to do this.


----------

